# Seagate Backup Plus Backup Halted ?



## bradnang

I'm trying to back up my files with my Seagate Backup Plus and it goes to like 2% complete and halts every time. Please help!


----------



## spunk.funk

Is there an error message? What happens after 2%?
Make sure the used space on your C: drive is smaller then the Free space on the Seagate drive In (My) Computer. 
If the Seagate backup software is not working for you, you can try Easeus Todo Backup
You can also just copy your personal files (eg)* pictures, music, documents, movies *etc by dragging and dropping them to the Seagate drive, instead of doing a full backup.


----------



## bradnang

Thanks! Ya, I think that's what is going on. I'm going to have to get another drive because I have so many pics and videos I need saved. I'll try deleting the old backups and just manually pull those files over. Appreciate the reply.


----------



## JimE

For safety, you should have multiple copies of any important data. A single device, such as a HDD, can fail at any time. Best to have another copy.


----------



## Marcusono

Just purchased a Backup Plus Slim Drive and I am having the same issue. The error log I receive is" Backup halted. Caused by: Lost connection to drive".
I am currently using the older Seagate backup plus model which has the same capacity and works fine. I use the same backup plan so capacity is not the problem and I can view files on the drive that I am having issues with so I don't understand the lost connection and why it is halting. Any ideas?


----------



## spunk.funk

Lost connection means the HDD has become unplugged or the USB connection inside the Seagate enclosure has failed, or shut off. When you get this message, is the USB Drive still recognized in (My) Computer?


----------



## Marcusono

Thanks Spunk Funk
The drive is totally readable using windows explorer. I can see the directories that it started creating and a couple of files that were copied. I used the usb cable that came with it and the one from the older seagate backup drive. It seems like it refuses to want to copy any more but its only at 9% capacity.


----------



## spunk.funk

What program are you using to Backup with? Or are you copying and pasting? If the Backup drive is formatted FAT32 and not NTFS, you cannot copy files larger the 4GB.


----------



## Marcusono

Backing up with Seagate software onto a Seagate Drive.


----------



## spunk.funk

Try the Backup and Restore program in Windows or try Easeus as suggested. 
Try posting over at the Seagate Forum for better results. http://community.seagate.com/CSO_Community_Zones?zone=Desktop_Storage


----------



## JimE

Is this scheduled after hours or is the PC sleeping or entering sleep mode when this occurs?


----------



## wkyang

I have same issue when I use Seagate Dashboard to backup my laptop with Seagate Backup Plus Slim drive.
My laptop is not in sleeping mode. this backup halted becasue of lost connection to drive starts soon after I start the backup. 
It will take a coupe of days to finish backup with this error happens almost every hour.

Any one knows the problem?


----------



## koala

wkyang, your original post from 17-April has 2 replies: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f149/seagate-dashboard-backup-984617.html


----------

